# [H] cash, ltd web marine [W] Kasrkin [UK]



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi folks,
Looking to buy the following metal kasrkin, in the UK and looking for compelte models with back backs:
5 x kasrkin troopers
5 x plasma gun troopers
3 x grenade launcher troopers
5 x grenade launcher backpacks

They can be painted or bare metal but they must be complete, can purchase or swap for ig bits, could even if you had them all trade for the web only marine captain
Cheers


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

I've got some karskrin, pm me if your still interested


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks for the offer mate but have sourced all i need now.
cheers


----------

